# Best place for us in Cape Cod is??????



## lobsterlover (Mar 23, 2010)

We go to Maine every Aug. We stay in Kennebunkport and love it. We love that we can walk the town with all the little shops in the evening after a pig out on wonderful LOBSTER of course! We'd drive down to the various beaches for the day.
This year I'm thinking its time for a change but don't know where to begin. I'd like to go to Cape Cod. Never been and don't know where to start looking. Would like to rent probably from Red Week.
Hubby likes things 5 star, kids want a pool, mamma wants to be no more than 1 or 2 miles from the beach and like I said we enjoy the touristy shops and quaint towns.
What airport would we fly in from Toronto or Buffalo?
Can anyone help me figure out what would suit us?
Thank you!!!!


----------



## theo (Mar 23, 2010)

*My $0.02 worth as a former Cape Cod resident...*



lobsterlover said:


> I'd like to go to Cape Cod. Never been and don't know where to start looking. Would like to rent probably from Red Week.
> Hubby likes things 5 star, kids want a pool, mamma wants to be no more than 1 or 2 miles from the beach and like I said we enjoy the touristy shops and quaint towns. What airport would we fly in from Toronto or Buffalo?
> Can anyone help me figure out what would suit us?
> Thank you!!!!



1. Your practical airport arrival choices are Boston, MA or Providence, RI. 
Providence is closer, but not enough so to dismiss a much better "deal" for Boston, if that's how your price shopping ends up shaking out.

2. Summer rentals on Cape Cod are generally quite expensive, even in a weak economy. Being within driving distance of the entire Northeast Corridor of the U.S., high airfares don't seem to have particularly impacted summer demand.

The above are facts. I'll now venture into some subjective personal opinion:

The "lower" Cape is where you want to be. That means approximately Brewster to Provincetown, maybe adding Dennis to the mix as well. Some will have you believe that Mashpee is actually Cape Cod, but to me it qualifies as such *only* because it's on the correct side of the Cape Cod Canal  . No beach (or coast) particularly nearby to Mashpee either. As far as a pool, you cut down your rental choices considerably if that is an absolute. That means either motels or a very few timeshares. 

If *I* was looking for a rental, I'd (personally) be thinking about (and probably only about) Chatham, Dennis, Brewster, Orleans, or Eastham. These towns give you *reasonable* proximity to _*most*_ of the things you specify, plus all of the Cape Cod National Seashore beaches, nature trails, etc. 

Wellfleet and Truro are nice towns too, but finding rentals there is *much* less likely. Although Provincetown is worth a visit for the novelty, I would not suggest it as a family choice for a week of lodging. Again, this is *just my personal opinion*. 

As far as finding a place at a reasonable price, however, I can only wish you good luck...


----------



## CAK1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I would look into Martha's Vineyard.  Jet Blue flies out of Buffalo to Martha's Vineyard (one stop via Boston).   It's a beautiful island off Cape Cod which has beautiful beaches, 5 star amenities & quaint towns.  You can rent a house with a pool or stay @ a resort w/ a pool.   My favorite town is Edgartown on MV


----------



## e.bram (Mar 23, 2010)

I would go to Falmouth. Rent a TS on the beach.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 23, 2010)

All the responses that you have gotten so far have been good.  Theo captured my sentiments with the possible exception of adding Falmouth (e.bram).  On the other hand, when I read your original criteria, the first thing that came to my mind was Edgartown on Matha's Vineyard (CAK1).  Not strickly on the Cape itself, but a perfect match for your descripion.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Another thought*

We have done most of the places mentioned so far but found them a one or two day trip, not a week of enjoyment.  We decided years ago, and have been very happy since, with the Cove at Yarmouth in West Hyannis. Less than 2 miles to the beach, 2.5 miles from Main St Hyannis, great indoor & outdoor activities and a Silver Crown resort built as a resort not a converted motel/apartment complex.  

Just being on Cape Cod in the summer is almost enough. Being at a great resort with a location that offers access to everything you'd want to enjoy is the perfect place to visit. For us that is The Cove. One you should consider.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 23, 2010)

"Roger"
Why go to the Cape if not to be ON the beach?
I can watch the squirrels play from my back yard.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 23, 2010)

The Cove is OK, but the location right on the parking lot from Clancy's restaurant is it's best attribute (Sorry, John). I think 5* wishes are not going to be met on a trip to the cape- but maybe Martha's Vinyard might be better.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 24, 2010)

We have friends who rent different houses for a week in late August every year. I'm always amazed by the reasonable price--usually around $1200 for an entire small house, usually with a nice yard and grill, sometimes very close to the beach. If I were renting, I would go with a vacation house rental through an agency rather than hunting for a timeshare.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hi*



"Roger" said:


> All the responses that you have gotten so far have been good.  Theo captured my sentiments with the possible exception of adding Falmouth (e.bram).  On the other hand, when I read your original criteria, the first thing that came to my mind was Edgartown on Matha's Vineyard (CAK1).  Not strickly on the Cape itself, but a perfect match for your descripion.



Hi Roger. What is CAK1? 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 24, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> Hi Roger. What is CAK1?
> Thanks for the input.


I was just referring to the prior poster in this thread who first mentioned Edgartown.

(Also, I think e.bram might have misunderstood my post.  I was accepting his suggestion of Falmouth as an addition to what Theo had listed.)


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 24, 2010)

right! sorry, just saw that, daaa.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Mar 24, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> We go to Maine every Aug. We stay in Kennebunkport and love it. We love that we can walk the town with all the little shops in the evening after a pig out on wonderful LOBSTER of course! We'd drive down to the various beaches for the day.
> This year I'm thinking its time for a change but don't know where to begin. I'd like to go to Cape Cod. Never been and don't know where to start looking. Would like to rent probably from Red Week.
> Hubby likes things 5 star, kids want a pool, mamma wants to be no more than 1 or 2 miles from the beach and like I said we enjoy the touristy shops and quaint towns.
> What airport would we fly in from Toronto or Buffalo?
> ...



If you want five star with a pool consider the Chatham Bars Inn.  It is very expensive though.  IMHO, downtown Chatham is about as quaint as it gets on the Cape.  I think you can skip the pool and rent a house in the area.  There are several fresh water ponds that are great for swimming and of course you also have the ocean and bay right there too.  House rentals i the area are also pretty pricey.  I think you'll have a hard time getting a place within walking distance to town and the beaches for under $3,000/week.

As far as flying, you could avoid the bridge traffic by flying to Hyannis.

You may also want to check out Wellfleet.  A tiny but quaint downtown and a bit less expensive than Chatham.  The Lobster Hutt serves up fantastic lobster in a rustic setting and it's BYOB so you can save money by bringing your own beer or wine.  The Lobster Hutt was my wife's favorite part of our Wellfleet trip, quite possibly overshadowing the proposal I made on the beach.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 24, 2010)

A lot of places mentioned here are quaint if you call tourist traps quiant. For instance Woods Hole is near Falmouth but actually quaint, since that area has a large % all year residents since it is by NOAH.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 24, 2010)

What timeshares would folks recommend on the Cape?  Also, is mid-June a good time to visit, or is it too early for beach weather?


----------



## ausman (Mar 24, 2010)

JudyS said:


> What timeshares would folks recommend on the Cape?  Also, is mid-June a good time to visit, or is it too early for beach weather?



As you can see there are varying opinions about places to stay.

I'll comment about the weather however, mid June and the mention of beach weather, I'm guessing you want to, or are forced to, stay away from July and August.

June can be good, I prefer to go any time in September. To my mind better than June and in some ways, July and August.

This disagrees with me:

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/monthly/graph/02673


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Mar 24, 2010)

I will agree with _basham_ about visiting the Cape in September. Kids are back to school, the crowds are gone and most businesses haven't closed for the winter. I would recommend for the timeshare Brewster Green http://www.brewstergreenresort.com/ . Centrally located in Brewster, units are NOT converted motel rooms, have full kitchens and is located in a quiet residential area.


SBtS


----------



## e.bram (Mar 24, 2010)

I would recommend Surfside Resort. On(not a walk to) the beach, full kitchend and indoor and outdoor swimming pools. Check it out.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 25, 2010)

*brewster Green.*

Wow, I've never seen a place on trip advisor that has ALL excellent reviews!! It looks good. Now to see about a rental.


----------



## PClapham (Mar 25, 2010)

Based on 20 yr old experience (inlaws lived on the Cape) July and august can be horrendous-crowds and esp. car traffic- it was nearly  impossible to turn onto a road.  My husband refuses to go back now.

Anita


----------



## Craig (Mar 25, 2010)

*Shoulder season is nice*



PClapham said:


> Based on 20 yr old experience (inlaws lived on the Cape) July and august can be horrendous-crowds and esp. car traffic- it was nearly  impossible to turn onto a road.  My husband refuses to go back now.
> 
> Anita



Ditto...A couple summers ago we went to the Cape, and sat in traffic before the bridge for hours. We couldn't get into any beach as the parking lots fill up early. We MUCH prefer the shoulder season, June and September. Even October is nice if you don't care to swim in the ocean.

Brewster Green is the best timeshare, in my opinion. Colonial Acres is nice also IF you can get a cottage. Sandcastle is on a bay beach, and is a short drive to the beautiful National Seashore beaches, but the units are small. The Ocean Club is on the beach also, but these units are small as well. All of these timeshares have pools.

Harbor Hill condos in PTown are nice, but no pool.

I agree that Chatham Bars Inn is one of the nicest places on the Cape, if you don't mind spending the money.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 25, 2010)

PClapham said:


> Based on 20 yr old experience (inlaws lived on the Cape) July and august can be horrendous-crowds and esp. car traffic- it was nearly  impossible to turn onto a road.  My husband refuses to go back now.
> 
> Anita




Sounds like a great season to own and rent !

HAHAHA !!

Chris


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 25, 2010)

*Wow!!*

Lots of good info as expedted from all you TUGGERS. I was getting excited about Brewster Green but this traffic thing could be a deal breaker. Will we seriously end up spending hours at the "bridge"? Does this just depend on the time of day???


----------



## theo (Mar 25, 2010)

*Whoa, whoa now...*



lobsterlover said:


> Lots of good info as expedted from all you TUGGERS. I was getting excited about Brewster Green but this traffic thing could be a deal breaker. Will we seriously end up spending hours at the "bridge"? Does this just depend on the time of day???



Summer is indeed a popular time on Cape Cod and if you have school age children, you may well be limited to the summer months. So although the "off season" suggestions are good, they may not be either achievable or realistic for you.

The traffic over the bridges (there are actually two bridges that span the Cape Cod Canal) is always heaviest on Fridays and Sundays as the weekend hordes descend upon / leave the Cape. However, keep in mind that you will only deal with that bridge traffic twice ---when arriving and leaving Cape Cod. You will rarely spend "hours" in bridge traffic unless you voluntarily choose to join the "crush" days / hours. That isolated "hours" example is from 20 years ago (long before bridge improvements) and unlikley to be repeated, in my own much more recent experience (having lived on Cape Cod, year round, for well over a decade).   

The other big traffic headache / issue is the mid-Cape (Hyannis area), particularly any and every part of Route 28. But I didn't (and still don't) recommend (or like) the mid-Cape area anyhow. 

The bottom line is that if you can find a summer week at Brewster Green, you definitely should consider taking it. You will be well past most all of the unbearable traffic areas and situations once you get that far "down Cape" and you're only going to deal with Canal bridge traffic upon arrival, and upon departure.  

Then again, acquiring a summer week at Brewster Green may prove to be much easier said than done...


----------



## a1000monkeys (Mar 25, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> Lots of good info as expedted from all you TUGGERS. I was getting excited about Brewster Green but this traffic thing could be a deal breaker. Will we seriously end up spending hours at the "bridge"? Does this just depend on the time of day???



We went last year on a Wednesday in mid-August.  Traffic onto the Cape was fine - no delays to or beyond the bridge.

On the weekend it is a whole different story.  It's extremely difficult to turn left onto/off any major road.  

We left on a Saturday.  It was relatively slow getting to the bridge but traffic was fine off the Cape after that.  However, traffic to get on the Cape was backed up at least 15 miles before the bridge.

I suspect that would have been our fate to get off the Cape if we had left on a Sunday.

If you go, i recommend staying put on weekends or just go for a walk or bike ride.

Also, I hope you are comfortable with traffic rotaries because there are a lot of them on the Cape and those who don't know how to navigate them get stuck in the middle like Chevy Chase in European Vacation.  "Look kids, there's Big Ben and Parliament."


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 25, 2010)

*Thanks Theo and monkeys*

Very good advice. Will try to figure out a Mon. departure.
I was almost scared off.
What is the nearest airports?


----------



## theo (Mar 25, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> Very good advice. Will try to figure out a Mon. departure.
> I was almost scared off.
> What is the nearest airports?



Nearest Intl airports (since you are presumably flying from Canada) to Cape Cod are Boston, MA and Providence, RI (as mentioned previously). There is a small airport in Hyannis, but your cost analysis will undoubtedly reveal that it's likely much better for you to fly into Boston or Providence and rent your car upon arrival there. 

As far as "Monday departure" goes, please keep in mind that if you are looking at timeshare facilities (such as Brewster Green), weeks are pre-defined as Saturday to Saturday only. That's how the timeshare weeks are sold, owned and that's how they are rented out --- Saturday to Saturday *only* (some are Friday to Friday elsewhere, but I'm relatively sure that all Cape timeshares are indeed "Saturday to Saturday"). It's not that way for motels and other non-timeshare rentals, of course, but something to remember nonetheless.


----------



## mike130 (Mar 25, 2010)

Brewster Green is Friday to Friday.  If you call Brewster Green or VRI you may be able to get a rental for less than a week.  I know last year they rented partial weeks.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 25, 2010)

Surfside is also Friday to Friday.


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 26, 2010)

Cape Winds is also Friday to Friday.


----------



## theo (Mar 26, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> ...Will try to figure out a Mon. departure.



I stand corrected on the check-in day for full weeks at Brewster Green. My error and apologies.

My point remains exactly the same however, in reference to the quoted "Monday departure" comment.
Neither "Friday to Friday" nor "Saturday to Saturday" fits a Monday departure very well without your acquiring some additional lodging after your (...Friday to Friday *or* Saturday to Saturday) week.  
The logistics might be a bit tough to work out in the peak of summer demand.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Cove*

The Cove at Yarmouth offers Friday to Friday and Sunday to Sunday weeks.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 26, 2010)

If you arrive at Logan or Providence on a Wednesday or Thursday, you can spend a day or two in the city and then spend Thursday night or Friday night in a hotel/motel on the Cape, near where you're staying, before checking in at your timeshare. Once you're over the bridge, getting to your resort isn't usually a problem. 

Although...if you're staying way out in Provincetown, then I would try to get out there on Thursday during the day rather than waiting.


----------



## Sou13 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Southcape Resort*



lobsterlover said:


> We go to Maine every Aug. We stay in Kennebunkport and love it. We love that we can walk the town with all the little shops in the evening after a pig out on wonderful LOBSTER of course! We'd drive down to the various beaches for the day.
> This year I'm thinking its time for a change but don't know where to begin. I'd like to go to Cape Cod. Never been and don't know where to start looking. Would like to rent probably from Red Week.
> Hubby likes things 5 star, kids want a pool, mamma wants to be no more than 1 or 2 miles from the beach and like I said we enjoy the touristy shops and quaint towns.
> What airport would we fly in from Toronto or Buffalo?
> ...


You don't say how much you are willing to pay for a week at a 5-star resort but if you don't need to be more than 2 miles from the beach check out Southcape Resort in Mashpee.  I've linked you to the Search Results for a better look at the big picture.  It's not 5-star according to TripAdvisor but was in the past.  It has indoor and outdoor pools, indoor and outdoor tennis courts, 2-bedroom condos that sleep 6 (about a dozen loft units sleep 8), lots of nearby shopping (you can walk if you want to) and is within driving distance of everything on the Cape.  August is the best time because Southcape Beach is on Cape Cod Sound and the ocean is warmer than it is in Maine.

I'll put the word out to Southcape owners who may have a week to offer in August, if you want to give our resort a try.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 26, 2010)

A summer Brewster Green is for sale on ebay now.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 26, 2010)

*So many choices*

Sou13: Thanks for the info, this resort is another to consider. So many choices.

Ebram: Gosh, I don't want to buy any more timeshares. I've got 2 already and I'm starting to realise some you can rent for the same as maintenance fees!

I've found a Brewster Green for $800 neg. in Aug. but I've yet to hear back.

We paid $1700 to stay in a 1 bedroom hotel last year so I think we can do better renting a timeshare.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 27, 2010)

e.bram said:


> A summer Brewster Green is for sale on ebay now.


For sale, or for rent? I saw one listed for rent, but none for sale.  (And the one for rent is an RCI exchange -- it says so right in the ad!)


----------



## e.bram (Mar 27, 2010)

week 34. It sold for $3000.00.


----------



## theo (Mar 27, 2010)

*Some thoughts...*



lobsterlover said:


> I've found a Brewster Green for $800 neg. in Aug. but I've yet to hear back.



In my opinion, $800 is a very good deal for a 2BR Brewster Green unit in August. In fact, it almost sounds "below market value" to me. For that reason, if /when you do hear back from the advertiser, I would suggest promptly making very certain that this is a week being advertised by its *actual owner*. Renting out a week acquired by exchange by a non-owner is clearly and plainly against II and RCI membership rules. If you're travelling to Cape Cod all the way from Ontario, I don't think you'd want to risk being discovered renting an exchange week and possibly being refused occupancy and left with *no* place to stay. Just food for thought.

With all due respect to Southcape and / or Southcape owners, I'd pass on even considering Mashpeee (as I initially recommended). It's a landlocked town and a real snooze, in my opinion, and it certainly does not fit many of the criteria identified in your initial post. If this ends up being your one and only visit to Cape Cod, Mashpee is a poor choice (in my subjective personal opinion) for the location of your resort lodging.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 27, 2010)

e.bram said:


> week 34. It sold for $3000.00.


Found the listing, thanks!  (Item 310208140609.) Nice to see that some timeshares still have value! It looks like 2 bidders were competing for this week, with a third bidder bidding $1700.

Oh, and thanks to everyone who gave me advice on Cape Cod stays!


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2010)

*Brewster Green "rental" ad on eBay...*



JudyS said:


> I saw one listed for rent....an RCI exchange -- it says so right in the ad!)



Not anymore it doesn't.... 

I too saw that particular eBay listing (for $999, June 25 -- July 2, even those dates can't be correct) and its' openly stated "RCI exchange" reference. However, the ad has apparently since been "modified" to delete that overt admission of the improper rental of an RCI exchange. I just hope that any prospective bidder / renter asks the "right" questions if / when responding to (or winning the auction on) that particular "rental" listing. It would be a real shame for someone to get turned away upon discovery at check-in --- *after* having already *paid* in full for the rental. I personally don't give two hoots about RCI, but I *do* think it's pretty darned inconsiderate for an advertiser to put a traveller in such a precarious position.


----------



## Sou13 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Southcape August 21-28*

I found a week for rent for $1000 or $143 per night on Redweek.com.

Can anyone tell me whether you avoid paying hotel tax by renting from an owner?  If you rent from the resort it will cost $1475+tax!


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2010)

Sou13 said:


> I found a week for rent for $1000 or $143 per night on Redweek.com.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether you avoid paying hotel tax by renting from an owner?  If you rent from the resort it will cost $1475+tax!



You don't pay hotel tax when renting directly from an owner, unless you are renting a HOA owned week directly from the resort itself, in which case the resort is the owner.

When a resort rents out an owners' week for them (with the owners' request, knowledge and consent, of course), the typical "commission" for the resort doing so is _usually_ somewhere between 25-35%. Pretty hefty --- which is why it's a lot cheaper to rent directly from an owner. Also, when the resort rents a week for an owner, the IRS and the owner will both get official documentation of that transaction at the end of the year. I'm guessing that's yet another reason why many owners prefer to rent "direct" --- I have doubts about how many owners actually report that income in the absence of any recorded "official" documentation...


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2010)

*Apples vs. Oranges*



Sou13 said:


> I found a week for rent for $1000 or $143 per night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 29, 2010)

*$800 Brewster Green dissapeared*

Must have rented right away. Its gone. Was on Redweek I'm sure.


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2010)

*Are you REALLY sure it was Redweek  --- and / or Brewster Green?*



lobsterlover said:


> Must have rented right away. Its gone. Was on Redweek I'm sure.



When RedWeek postings get rented, the listing still stays in place and visible for a while ---with lines and the word RENTED superimposed upon it, usually for (at least) weeks thereafter. I see no such $800 item in the RedWeek rental listings for Brewster Green (...I just checked).

Also, among those rental listings for Brewster Green which are on RedWeek, the price range for summer week rentals is from a low of $1,200 to a high of $1,533 (which is exactly the range I would expect to see).

If there was a Brewster Green summer week rental for $800, it was probably a mistake by RedWeek anyhow. That's below market value and just plain too low to be credible (...unless it was someone trying to improperly rent out an "exchange" who got cold feet about getting caught and asked to have the ad deleted).


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 30, 2010)

*BG*

My mistake, it is on Sellmytimeshare. Its still there but they're not responding.

Funny I saw one for sale on there that says 2007 week still available!


----------



## radmoo (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL- we traveled to Tuscany & Umbria in '08 and Ireland in '09.  Both times we rented a car.  And I told hubby that the reason driving wasn't a problem is that we're from New England and used to rotaries.  If I were from midwest, I think I'd have ditched the car at the first roundabout and hailed  a cab


----------



## kedler (Apr 3, 2010)

*Cape Cod summer visits*

We rented places in Cape Cod every summer for many years (then we found Aruba) and went back there for Labor Day weekend 2009. 

We love North Truro and once we found it its the only place we stay. We have stayed in many places in NT but we really enjoy Top Mast Resort which is on the beach - bay side and has kitchens. It is also rated #1 in NT by Trip Advisor. They also just added a lovely indoor pool and workout facility. They also have an fire pit outside of the pool area.

The people who own and run the place extremely nice and its reasonable in comparison to surrounding similar places. It is a very short, uncrowded drive to P-town and if you don't want to drive you can take the shuttle that stops in front of the hotel (think its $1-2 pp). 
D
Once in North Truro we don't experience major traffic issues but getting on and off the Cape we do expect traffic problems. We always go up on the weekend but we learned to get to the bridge early preferably well before noon and leaving you either check out early and leave (8 AM) or you check out and go to one of the National Seashore beaches with full changing facilities, stay the day and leave late. Either way avoids the worst of the traffic crunch. 

The Cape can be cool, especially in the evenings, anytime of the year we find mid-late August to be an excellent time because the weather in the day is generally warm and the water is warmer that time of year. 

Labor day weekend was also nice but a touch cooler though we did get in some sun and of course a Whale Watch trip in P-town. The Dolphin Fleet is excellent. 

There are one or two TS in NT - Sandbar & Sandcaste (on the same strip of beach but technically in P-town) but I believe both are hard to exchange into - haven't tried to rent.

Karen


----------



## Shiz (Apr 12, 2010)

There are a lot of very nice timeshares on Cape Cod. Some folks happen to like being near the beach while others also like to be in a little more quiet area. 

Captain's Quarters should also be mentioned in the same sentence as Surfside as it is also across from the Heights beach and is about 3/4 mile closer to downtown Falmouth. (and within walking distance of the BBC and Casino restaurants, which is a large plus if you've had a few too many on a warm summer night and need to get home) Both Surfside and Captains are not truly "on the beach" as there is a fairly busy road in between, but they have great views of Vineyard Sound. 

HarborWalk in Falmouth was a recently converted motel (days inn, if my memory serves me right?) and I know that they've updated some of their units. The last reviews I read from last summer mentioned that a bunch were yet to be completed and they left a lot to be desired at the time. 

Sea Mist in Mashpee offers some of the best 'family' style vacations as they always have a ton of activities for the kids. Cookouts, mini golf tournaments, arts and crafts, bingo, etc. They also have what I believe to be two of the largest pools in the area as well. 

Cape Cod Holiday Estates (also in Mashpee) offers the largest amount of space and the most amount of privacy in the form of free standing, 2 bedroom cottages. Each home is on its own quarter acre lot. The resort is set back in the trees so it is definitely a 'private' setting unique to Cape Cod. 

Mashpee is a good 'jumping off' spot in terms of being right in the middle of Falmouth and Hyannis. (two of the most popular places to visit) It doesn't offer much other then a large shopping area (mashpee commons) but is definitely good if you plan on touring all of cape cod. (20 min to falmouth, 25 min to hyannis, and about 20 min to sandwich / rt6.)

The Cove at Yarmouth is VRIs "premier" resort and boasts probably the most amenities. Restaurant on site, located right in the heart of yarmouth, (close to everything), and modern updated rooms. 

Riverview Resort, also in Yarmouth, newly renovated as well and has great views of the river running in from the ocean. Also right across the street from both Cape Cod's best mini-golf course (Pirates Cove) and best chowder. (Captain Parkers)

One thing about the Yarmouth resorts is a town bylaw prevents having a full kitchen. Not sure about the Cove but I know Riverview has a 'shared' kitchen area for their guests to help alleviate this problem. The major draw for Yarmouth is that it is very 'tourist-y' and there are tons of places to shop and things to do. However, this comes at a cost of high traffic and noise, which some people are not fans of. 

I've never been to Brewster Green but I've heard nothing but great stories. Those units are very large as well. Brewster is a great location, especially if you plan on spending a lot of the time visiting the National Seashore, Chatham, etc.  

The one thing to do before choosing a resort to stay at is to know what you're planning on doing when you visit. For instance, if you plan on doing a lot of sightseeing I would suggest a resort closer to the mid-cape as it will save you lots of time driving. Whale watching is a popular activity and the best companies that do it leave out of Provincetown, which is a grueling drive from the Falmouth area. (2+ hours) If you plan on visiting the Vineyard, though, Falmouth and Mashpee are great locations as they are close to the ferries which only take about 30 minutes or so. Nantucket is going to be a long ferry ride (or short plane hop, if you can stomach that kind of thing)

 Lastly, a valuable web site to visit before coming would be http://theconciergeassistant.com/.. lots of information there! 

I hope you enjoy your visit!


----------



## Sou13 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Southcape Resort on YouTube*

Here's a video of Southcape Resort on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNkV...A94950999&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=8


----------



## lobsterlover (Jul 24, 2011)

*2 summers later...*

Here I am 2 summers later and I ended up getting that Brewster Green for $800. Due to go end of August. Did my due dilligence. Everything seems fine.
Can't wait!! Fly Toronto to Boston on a Fri. Should arrive at 1:30. Yes will probably be stuck in traffic! Extended it by adding a couple days in our favorite spot, Kennebunkport, for the weekend then home Sun.
Can't wait!!


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 24, 2011)

I stayed at Brewster Green last year and really enjoyed it. Nice pool by the clubhouse and large units. The location is very good and makes traveling the Cape fairly easy when traffic isn't horrendous. Brewster is a neat little town.

Let us know how you enjoy it. Also, you got a very good price for summer. Can I ask how you secured that reservation?


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a hold on Seamist for Sept 2 just myhusbnad and i.  want to do some sightseeing and need to get to Tenafly nj on Friday for wedding and famuly gathering. is this a good choice?  worried about getting to the resort on labor day weekend, the traffic and crowds for those first few days.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 25, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> I have a hold on Seamist for Sept 2 just myhusbnad and i.  want to do some sightseeing and need to get to Tenafly nj on Friday for wedding and famuly gathering. is this a good choice?  worried about getting to the resort on labor day weekend, the traffic and crowds for those first few days.



Actually we've been there twice on Labir Day weekend & literally the summer crowds and traffic "fade away" instantly it seems. Overnight the hussle You bustle as well as the majority of traffic disappears like magic! Plus a good number of the seasonal stores/restaurants/shops close.  It is like a switch gets turned off especially if the weather is the least bit "iffy".  You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## paluamalia (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cape Cod*



lobsterlover said:


> Here I am 2 summers later and I ended up getting that Brewster Green for $800. Due to go end of August. Did my due dilligence. Everything seems fine.
> Can't wait!! Fly Toronto to Boston on a Fri. Should arrive at 1:30. Yes will probably be stuck in traffic! Extended it by adding a couple days in our favorite spot, Kennebunkport, for the weekend then home Sun.
> Can't wait!!



Glad you decided on Brewster, you won't be sorry....go to the Sesuit Harbor Cafe Northside Marina for a Lobster Roll...best one on the Cape, and you can have a table outside overlooking the harbor.

You know, there is an airport on Cape Cod in Hyannis...have you looked at flights from Logan?  Cape Air is the service.  We have rental cars here as well.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy your trip...I live on Cape Cod, in Yarmouth Port, it is paradise on the east coast.


----------



## lobsterlover (Sep 17, 2011)

stevedmatt said:


> I stayed at Brewster Green last year and really enjoyed it. Nice pool by the clubhouse and large units. The location is very good and makes traveling the Cape fairly easy when traffic isn't horrendous. Brewster is a neat little town.
> 
> Let us know how you enjoy it. Also, you got a very good price for summer. Can I ask how you secured that reservation?



Lost a couple days due to the hurricane. Didn't want to take the chance of getting caught in it but everything was pretty much fine when we got there.
Brewster Green was awesome and Jonny 5 star (my hubby) approved!LOL.
Fantastic large, private end unit. We liked the location and stayed a couple extra nights instead of making our way to Kennebunkport.
The way I got the great deal was to book it really far ahead...like Jan. I think, from sellmytimesharenow rental section. We are done with booking our summer vacation at the end of August though!! That's two years in a row with hurricanes.


----------

